# One Very Fine O.B.O. indeed.



## oldman 80

*Oil Bulk Ore Carrier (OBO)*

*Details of a very Fine Lady:-* The last of six sister ships. (5 built at Arundel Yard Gothenburg - all identical)
[_Norvegia Team, Anglia Team, Sevonia Team, Suecia Team,London Team - Arundel Yard_]
_Scandia Team (Landskroner Yard)._

m.v.* Scandia Team*
Owners:- Team Ship VI Ltd.,
Bareboat Charterers:- K/S A/S Seateam & Co ., Oslo.

Class:- *DNV +1 A 1 HC or tanker for oil.* 
(HC : _Heavy/High Density Cargo/Ore_)
(_HC 2, 4, 8. Empty_)
EO, Inert, PST. 
(PST :-_ Protected Slop Tank_)

Call Sign:-* GUEP*

Official No. 363269

Built 1974 by Oresundvarvet AB, Landskrona, Sweden.
Yard No. 242.

LOA. 256.018 m
LBP. 243.842 m 
Breadth Extreme:- 38.998 m
Breadth Moulded:- 38.938 m
Depth Moulded :- 20.600 m (to upper deck)
Draught on Summer Freeboard:- 15.073 m
Corresponding Dwt. 105550 tonnes.

Tonnage:- International Gross 56298.98 Nett 43092.30

*Speed, Cruising Range, and fuel oil consumption:-*
The average service speed is about 15.8 knots.
The cruising Range is about 22,200 Nautical Miles.
Fuel Oil Consumption is about 78.4 tonnes per day.

*Main Machinery:-*
One 9 cyl Gotaverken diesel engine type 850/1700 VGS 9U , Two stroke, single acting, turbo charged, direct reversible, and arranged to burn Heavy Fuel Oil. (on passage) 
Output:- 19800 BHP or 22600 IHP @ 115 RPM.

*Propellor*:- One Right Handed, 4 Blade , dia 7.00 m (Cunial Bronze)
(weight 29200 kgs.)

*Auxilliary Machinery:-*

Generators:- 3 x 12 cylinder Scandiaverken B&W diesel engines, type 12V 23 HH 4 stroke, single acting, turbo charged, each of 1440 BHP @ 720 RPM, and directly coupled to generators NEBB type WAB 900 F10 @ 1000kVa , 450 V, 60c/s. AC.

Boilers:- 2 oil fired boilers; Gotaverken Type Steamblock 1200 M, each with a capacity of 12000kg/hr @12.5 Kgs/cm2 (squared).

Evaporator:- One Fresh water evaporator Atlas type AFGU No. 6 with a capacity of about 30000 kgs / day.

Pumps:- Two diesel driven centrifugal cargo oil pumps. Thune Eureka type C5 BB 16 - 20, each with a capacity of 3000 cub.mtrs water/hr @ 105mWG.
One steam driven centrifugal cargo oil pump with identical specs as above.
One steam driven piston pump for slop oil, Dawson & Downie type 9" x 6" x 10" with a capacity of 50 cub mtrs / hr @ 90 mWG
Two electric driven centrifugal ballast pumps, Thune Eureka type C10 AD 14 - 16, each with a capacity of 1200 cub mtrs/hr @ 20mWG.
One steam driven bilge piston pump, Gothia type VADM 375-260-350 with a capacity of 150 cub mtrs /hr @ 70mWG.
One hydraulic driven centrifugal bilge pump for slop oil, Svanhoj type NIP-80BSU, with a capacity of 50cubmtrs/[email protected]
Two electrically driven centrifugal bilge pumps JMW type Z12-135 each with a capacity of 142 cub mtrs/hr @ 30mWG.
One electrically driven piston bilge pump, Iron type BD 35, with a capacity of 50 cub mtrs /hr @30mWG
Two electrically driven centrifugal fire pumps, JMW type Z12 -125 , each with a capacity of 180 cub mtrs /hr @110mWG

Eductors:- two water driven stripping eductors , Gotas Larcen type 5-8-8 , each with a capacity of 200 cub mtrs/hr @18mWG
two water driven bilge eductors ,Ellehammer type 40-70-70-/36-20 each with a capacity of 25 cub mtrs/hr @31mWG 



*DECK MACHINERY*

Windlasses:- Two steam driven combined windlasses and automatic 20 tonnes mooring winches. Manufacturer:- Pusnes.

Mooring winches:- Four steam driven automatic 20 tonne mooring winches. Manufacturer:- Pusnes.

*Cargo Winches:- *two steam driven 6 tonne cargo winches :- Manufacturer :- Pusnes

*Derricks:- *two derricks midships 10 tonne swl
two derrick aft 6 tonnes swl.

*Steering Gear:-* One Hydraulic steering gear, manufacturer AS Porsgrund Mek. Verksted.

*NAUTICAL EQUIPMENT*: (when delivered)
Gyro Compass:- Sperry Mk 37.
Standard Compass:- C.M. Hammer MK FG
Radars:- Raytheon 1660/125 and Raytheon 1220 9X
Direction Finder:- Standard Telefon og Kabelfabrik A/S ADF 2200
Radio Station:- Standard telefon og Kabelfabrik A/S
Log:- Sal 24 Jungner Instrument AB
Echo Sounder:- Simrad Vinga 1/2"
Load distribution instrument:- Loadmaster computer 10 HC
Engine Telegraph:- Chadburn/Gotaverken.

*SLOP STORAGE:-*
For carriage of slop oil when in dry cargo service a protected slop tank is arranged forward, capacity 360 cub mtrs.

*FIREFIGHTING EQUIPMENT:-*
Fixed C.O.2 system for cargo holds, engine room and pumproom.
Portable foam extinguishing equipment for deck and cargo oil tanks.

*Inert Gas System:-*
Capacity 11300 cub mtrs /hr Manufacturer AS Frederikstads Mek Verksted.

*Position of Manifolds:-*
Centre of Cargo Manifolds 3.8 metres forward of LBP/2.
Distance from foremost part of ship to centre of manifolds 125.00 mtrs.
Distance from aftermost part of vessel to centre of Manifolds:- 131.00 mtrs.
Distance of Manifold flanges from ships side rails:- 4.6 mtrs.
Distance between centres of manifold flanges :- 3.0 mtrs.

*Flanges for pipe and hose connections.*
Main manifolds :- 6 in total (3 port and Stbd) 16" dia; Flange dia. 597mm; PCD 540mm; Bolts 16 x 1"; 
3 x reducers 16" to 12" details as per above (16") 12" as follows:- Flange dia 483mm; PCD 432mm; Bolts 12 x 7/8".
3 x reducers 16" to 10" details as above (16") 10" as follows:- Flange dia 407mm; PCD 362mm; Bolts 12 x 7/8"

*Hold/Cargo Tank Capacities:-*

No.1. Hold 13807 cub mtrs (Frames 231 - 255)
No.2. Hold 13944 cub mtrs (Frames 208 - 231)
No.3. Hold 12708 cub mtrs (Frames 187 - 208)
No.4. Hold 13944 cub mtrs (Frames 164 - 187)
No.5. Hold 12708 cub mtrs (Frames 143 - 164)
No.6. Hold 13944 cub mtrs (Frames 120 - 143)
No.7. Hold 12708 cub mtrs (Frames 99 - 120 )
No.8. Hold 13944 cub mtrs (Frames 76 - 99 )
No.9. Hold 14535 cub mtrs (Frames 48 - 76 )

*Total 122242 cub mtrs (Cargo)*

*Slop Tanks:-*
Port Slop tk:- 595 cub mtrs (Frames 43 - 54)
Stbd Slop tk:- 595 cub mtrs (Frames 43 - 54)

*Load Line/Freeboard details:-*

Tropical F.W. Freeboard 3.919m Draught 15.732m Dwt Tonnes 108370
Summer F.W. Freeboard 4.233m Draught 15.418m Dwt Tonnes 105550
Tropical S.W. Freeboard 4.264m Draught 15.387m Dwt Tonnes 108370
Summer S.W. Freeboard 4.578m Draught 15.073m Dwt Tonnes 105550
Winter S.W. Freeboard 4.892m Draught 14.759 m Dwt Tonnes 102730

Note:- Deck line 1000mm below top of steel deck. (sheer strake/deck curvature.)


*Tank Capacities:-*

Heavy Fuel Oil:- 
For'd deep tank (port) 1374.6 cub mtrs (Frames 256-265)
For'd deep tank (Stbd) 991.4 cub mtrs (Frames 256-265) discrepancy port and stbd - ford slop storage tank "set into" Stbd deep tank.
No. 4 TST Port. 660.8 cub mtrs (Frames 51-99 )
No. 4 TST Stbd 660.8 cub mtrs (Frames 51-99)
Wing Tank (Port) 540.2 cub mtrs (Frames 23-42)
Wing Tank (Stbd) 816.4 cub mtrs (Frames 23-42)
Service Tank (Port) 104.7 cub mtrs (Frames 31-35)

*Total Heavy Fuel Oil 5148.9 cub mtrs*.


*Diesel Oil*
Diesel Oil tank (Port) 204.5 cub mtrs (Frames 15 - 41)
Diesel Oil tank (Stbd) 152.7 cub mtrs (Frames 36 - 47)
D.O. Settling tank (port) 89.8 cub mtrs (Frames 27 - 31)
D.O. Service tank (port) 71.9 cub mtrs (Frames 23 - 27)

*Total Diesel Oil 518.9 cub mtrs* 


*Lubricating Oils Tanks:-*

Circ. tank in CL system oil 19.9 cub mtrs (Frames 29 - 34)
High tank system oil 61.0 cub mtrs (Frames 19 - 23)
Storage tank (S) system Oil 55.6 cub mtrs (Frames 24 - 35 )
Storage tank (S) cyl oil 20.1 cub mtrs (Frames 16 - 17.5) 
Storage tank (S) cyl oil 20.1 cub mtrs (Frames 16 - 17.5) 
Storage tank (S) HD oil 6.7 cub mtrs (Frames 16 - 17.5)
Storage tk (S) compressor oil 0.8 cub mtrs (Frames 17 - 18.5)
Storage Tank (S) Machy Oil 0.8 cub mtrs (Frames 17 - 18.5)
Storage Tank (S) Turbine Oil 1.2 cub mtrs (Frames 15 - 16 )

*Total Lub Oils 186.2 cub mtrs.*

*Sludge Tanks*

Storage tank Slop Oil 359.3 cub mtrs (Frames 256 - 265 )
Overflow tank (port) 34.2 cub mtrs (Frames 41 - 47)
Bilge Water Tank (P) 59.8 cub mtrs (Frames 41 - 47 )
Separ. Tank (P) HD oil 2.4 cub mtrs (Frames 35 - 37 )
Waste tank (P) lub oils 3.5 cub mtrs (Frames 33 - 35 )
Waste tank (P) Fuel Oil 1.0 cub mtrs (Frames 33.5 - 35 )
Drain Tank (P) Lub Oil 2.1 cub mtrs (Frames 31 - 33 )
Sludge Tank (P) 12.5 cub mtrs (Frames 27 - 31 )
Drain Tank (P) Lub Oil 1.1 cub mtrs (Frames 15 - 16 )
Dirty Tank in CL system 76.3 cub mtrs (Frames 34 - 45 )
Collecting Tank (S) Lub oil 9.3 cub mtrs (Frames 17.5 - 19)
Collecting tank (S) Lub Oil 9.8 cub mtrs (Frames 17.5 - 19 ) 

*Total Sludge Tanks 571.3 cub mtrs.*

*WATER BALLAST TANKS:-*

Fore Peak Tank 3489.1 cub mtrs (Frames 260 - Stem)
No. 1 DB (P&S) 1517.5 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 206 - 255 )
No. 2 DB (P&S) 2278.6 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 141 - 206 )
No. 3 DB (P&S) 1541.0 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 97 - 141 )
No.4. DB (P&S) 1207.3 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 54 - 97 )
Upper Aft Peak Tank 644.7 cub mtrs (Frames stern - 15 )
No. 1 TST (P&S) 911.6 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 187 - 255 )
No. 2 TST (P&S) 608.9 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 143 - 187 )
No. 3 TST (P&S) 608.9 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 99 - 143 )

*Total Water Ballast 21481.4 cub mtrs. (Segregated)*

*FRESH & FEED WATER TANKS*. 

FW Tank Port 86.3 cub mtrs (Frames 5 - 15 )
FW Tank Stbd 184.7 cub mtrs (Frames 5 - 15 )
Feed Water Tank (P) 73,8 cub mtrs ( Frames 5 - 15 )

*Total FW and Feed Water 344.8 cub mtrs.*

*Misc. tanks:-*
Paraffin Oil Tank 0.8 cub mtrs (Frames 17 - 18.5 )
Drain Tank (S) Feed Water 12.8 cub mtrs (Frames 43 - 47 )
Condense Tank 2.0 cub mtrs (Frames 46 - 47 )
Expansion Tank (S) Cooling Water 2.4 cub mtrs (Frames 35 - 37 ) 
Lower Aft Peak Tank 32.7 cub mtrs (Frames Stern - 15 )
Chemical Tank 11.4 cub mtrs (Frames 45 - 47 ) 


End of details.


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale

Hi, I was on the Norvegia Team 1977 - 78.
One of the Diesel Alternators had a shaft extension through into the pump room where it drove a cargo pump, this could be clutched in from the engine room. When control was given to the cargo control room the alternator was de-excited. The cargo control room could change its speed and stop it but not start it.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

The diesel driven cargo pumps made these ships 'perfect'. That, plus the fact there were only 9 cargo tanks and no top wing tanks. Stripping was a dream, everything went right down into the drains. Yes, as OBOs there were nice ship. A delight compared to the 'BRIDGE' OBOs! (Sevonia Team - 1975)


----------



## 411353

Stephen J. Card said:


> The diesel driven cargo pumps made these ships 'perfect'. That, plus the fact there were only 9 cargo tanks and no top wing tanks. Stripping was a dream, everything went right down into the drains. Yes, as OBOs there were nice ship. A delight compared to the 'BRIDGE' OBOs! (Sevonia Team - 1975)


Sorry Steve your memory is failing you a bit. They did have topside tanks with direct overside dump valves, manually operated on deck. However you are absolutely correct in you comparison with the Bridge O.B.O.'s.
Had there ever been a third generation O.B.O out of Sweden, then I even to this day, believe that would have been an even finer O.B.O. indeed.


----------



## John Cassels

Was not aware that there ever was such a thing as a good OBO .


----------



## 411353

How many did you sail in ?


----------



## John Cassels

Only three .


----------



## randcmackenzie

"Had there ever been a third generation O.B.O out of Sweden, then I even to this day, believe that would have been an even finer O.B.O. indeed."

Well, I think there was. The NOROBO class were 54,000 dwt, all hydraulic pumps, no pumproom, deck mounted cargo heaters, permanently fitted tanks clean guns, good bilge changeover, and quite easy to work. They also had excellent accommodation and layout in that the central stairway came all the way up the middle, no need for visitors to go in to any of the cabin decks.

Though not Swedish built Front Line had a series of 150,000 tonners, which I piloted but never sailed on, and they had a lot of refinements.

Permanently fitted eductors in the bilges for removing residues direct to the deck for example.

All of them, of course, had issues, but you takes your money and does your best....

B/R


----------



## 411353

John Cassels said:


> Only three .


How interesting.
In what capacity did you serve and for precisely how long did you serve on board on each occassion.
How old were the OBO 's you sailed in.
Where they at the time well passed their "use by" date.
This website seems very difficult to use, or maybe it is just me, I'm a very old timer, so to speak


----------



## 411353

randcmackenzie said:


> "Had there ever been a third generation O.B.O out of Sweden, then I even to this day, believe that would have been an even finer O.B.O. indeed."
> 
> Well, I think there was. The NOROBO class were 54,000 dwt, all hydraulic pumps, no pumproom, deck mounted cargo heaters, permanently fitted tanks clean guns, good bilge changeover, and quite easy to work. They also had excellent accommodation and layout in that the central stairway came all the way up the middle, no need for visitors to go in to any of the cabin decks.
> 
> Though not Swedish built Front Line had a series of 150,000 tonners, which I piloted but never sailed on, and they had a lot of refinements.
> 
> Permanently fitted eductors in the bilges for removing residues direct to the deck for example.
> 
> All of them, of course, had issues, but you takes your money and does your best....
> 
> B/R


Hey - Thanks for that info "old timer" I had no idea about the NOROBO class you mention. They sound "just magic" to me


----------



## John Cassels

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> How interesting.
> In what capacity did you serve and for precisely how long did you serve on board on each occassion.
> How old were the OBO 's you sailed in.
> Where they at the time well passed their "use by" date.
> This website seems very difficult to use, or maybe it is just me, I'm a very old timer, so to speak


You must be joking Geup , the only info you deserve is the names ; Cast Puffin , Nordic Crusader and Nordic Chieftain .


----------



## John Cassels

By the by , you aren't " Oldman 80 " reincarnated are you ?.


----------



## 411353

John Cassels said:


> You must be joking Geup , the only info you deserve is the names ; Cast Puffin , Nordic Crusader and Nordic Chieftain .


Hmm - I see. Well, well, well. That's a bit of a strange response if you don't mind my saying so.
No, I was not joking, I was merely asking some questions, as I feel sure most would appreciate.
Cast Puffin was probably an old O.B.O. if my memory serves me correctly but I don't think Nordic Crusader and Chieftan were. They were, (if my memory serves me correctly) Bulk Carriers I think, but not of the wet and dry type, unless of course they were actually Ore/Oilers. However its a long time ago, so I could very easily be mistaken.
Crusader and Chieftan were DSM managed I seem to remember, but I don't recall them being transferred to Cast and retaining those names, but they may have been - I'm not sure. Never sailed on either of them personally - not even when they were under DSM. From what I recall they were reputed to be pretty good ships when under Glasgow Management.
Anglo Nordic is buzzing around in my head at this time, its so long ago, and as I was not directly involved with them,(obo or ore/oiler wise) it is not surprising they are not in my focus today.
Cast Puffin - well that's a different matter, as I believe she may well have been one of the Seateam vessels transferred to Canadian Sea Transport (or whatever they called themselves) when she had reached her " use by date ". --- Sevonia perhaps ? - there again, I am not sure.
When you "sailed" on the three O.B.O.'s you mentioned, can you advise us - the purpose of you being there
Those O.B.O " sailings " you mentioned - were they transatlantic/ transpacific or perhaps considerably shorter than either.
Certainly it would seem very clear to me that you did not spend time on a relatively new O.B.O or even one of, shall we say in human terms, late primary school years. Had you done so then I feel you may not have been so critical of them, as your initial response suggests.
Ships like us all, grow old, and cannot be expected to perform as we did as teenagers or as they did in their earlier years.
Eventually the time comes, when they like us, approach a final resting place, be it a scrap yard, or be it the ocean floor.
In my case, I am not - " long for this world " - as they say. I have my burial plot secured and paid for (on Land) and my coffin is in transit, as we speak.
However I do not despair, as I have been in " palliative care" twice before - only to escape it, seemingly by devine intervention, - although the real truth I suspect, lies in the magic of modern day drugs and medical procedures.
A modern day O.B.O would be somewhat similar, I suspect
Your strange response (in my view) is, well shall we just say,* just very strange,- that's all.*
I wonder what other members think, both now and into the future, especially the old timers of which it seems many have "Jumped Ship" according to Stephen J Card and some others whose posts I have read.
I understand this website has recently been purchased by some Canadians.
Perhaps that is why I am having some difficulty getting the hang of it. *It is weird* - or maybe its just me - I struggle a bit with modern technologies - Wi-fi: Apps: cyber platforms : - and all the rest of that stuff.
In fact in reading some of the posts of recent times - I feel I have entered a morgue already, and not just a website.
Is the site really as "doomed" as some say, and clearly believe that it is. You seem to have been on it longer than anyone, according to your profile, or have I read that wrong, - or indeed is it right ? Difficult to be sure of anything these days. Too many cyber attacks, false websites etc etc and a war on our doorsteps, - so it seems.
Time will tell, I suppose.
Chin up - Keep smiling - as they say


----------



## John Cassels

What is really strange is the fact that your post #13 is pretty well an exact replica of the type of rambling posts that " Oldman 80 "
used to come up with , and he was also a Jerry .

Maybe it's time you told us all just who you really are


----------



## jmcg

My pennies worth:-

Only sailed in one as a GPS1 on a Bibby Line OBO.

Without doubt the most horrible long voyage ship I had the misfortune to sign on to. Only 2 ABs in the crowd + 1EDH & bosun. Rest were ER chaps but could not take the wheel or keep deck watches. Mate had no influence on deck work, Cheng ran the show and he needed all hands available to keep her ER functioning and reduce the risk of fire from her leaking oil at all plate levels. We all got out of her after one voyage . Later on she could not get a crowd from the UK so reverted to International Pool in Europort.

Much has been written about these monsters in the Derbyshire thread .

Good lookout JC. !

BW
J


----------



## 411353

jmcg said:


> My pennies worth:-
> 
> Only sailed in one as a GPS1 on a Bibby Line OBO.
> 
> Without doubt the most horrible long voyage ship I had the misfortune to sign on to. Only 2 ABs in the crowd + 1EDH & bosun. Rest were ER chaps but could not take the wheel or keep deck watches. Mate had no influence on deck work, Cheng ran the show and he needed all hands available to keep her ER functioning and reduce the risk of fire from her leaking oil at all plate levels. We all got out of her after one voyage . Later on she could not get a crowd from the UK so reverted to International Pool in Europort.
> 
> Much has been written about these monsters in the Derbyshire thread .
> 
> Good lookout JC. !
> 
> BW
> J


You are absolutely correct jmcg. That particular class of "OBO" was not even originally designed as an obo. The original design was a straight liquid tanker then modified to transform it into an obo - if my memory serves me correctly.
Furthermore, as such, that class of O.B.O had no raised forecastle. Therein lies probably one of the most significant design flaws (but by no means the only one) which contributed to her foundering.
She was by no means a second generation obo - that,s for sure. The obo presented at the beginning of this string was indeed a very fine obo - so very much improved on those classes which pre-ceded her including the infamous Bridge OBO's ie Spey and Eden which I also served in as Chief Officer. They too were "nightmares". The very fine obo depicted at the beginning of this string was indeed a very fine class of OBO - the improvements were enormous, monumental in fact.
I for one, stand solidly behind the original poster on this string and I do so more than 100% - if that were possible.
I suspect there are few who would disagree - other than those who never knew 1st and 2nd generation OBO's as I did in those days of long ago.
,


----------



## 411353

John Cassels said:


> By the by , you aren't " Oldman 80 " reincarnated are you ?.


Don't be silly John how could I be - clearly you did not read my "Hello" posting made on joining but a few days ago. I am in my 76th year which according to my calculations leaves me still 4 years to go.
On the other hand, if you mean am I in full agreement with the oldman 80 who started this string, then absolutely I am.
Totally and Completely in every respect. *In that case,* you can certainly assume me to be that individual - FOR SURE - as *in these matters* there is no difference between us - none whatsoever.
Should you consider me to be "rambling" as you put - well that's tough, - at my age I feel I have every right to be, and shall certainly not be put off by you.
Your responses are becoming increasingly " weird" as each day passes - at least from where I sit, they are.


----------



## John Cassels

You keep harping ( rambling ) on about your age but I am 75 - only one year younger and I do not ramble.

I have a feeling that your ramblings are not due to age but to some other affliction.

So , answer the question Mr.Nash , just who are you ?.


----------



## jmcg

JC
Have you watched the *Masked Singe*r on ITV recently ? Reminds me of that entertaining programme.

BW
J


----------



## John Cassels

Unfortunatly as we are still shackled to the EU , we only get BBC 1 and 2 over here plus the usual german and French rubbish.


----------



## taffe65

John Cassels said:


> Unfortunatly as we are still schackled to the EU , we only get BBC 1 and 2 over here plus the usual german and French rubbish.


You ain't missing much John I can assure you 💩


----------



## 411353

Reply to Post # 18
Once again now you are being silly.
As you believe you have all the answers, just let me say *mind your own business.*
If you believe you don't ramble - well that's fine - lucky you.
Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## 411353

Victor J. Croasdale said:


> Hi, I was on the Norvegia Team 1977 - 78.
> One of the Diesel Alternators had a shaft extension through into the pump room where it drove a cargo pump, this could be clutched in from the engine room. When control was given to the cargo control room the alternator was de-excited. The cargo control room could change its speed and stop it but not start it.


Correction: 2 cargo pumps were Diesel Alternator driven the third was steam turbine - ie. I.G. provider


----------



## 411353

jmcg said:


> JC
> Have you watched the *Masked Singe*r on ITV recently ? Reminds me of that entertaining programme.
> 
> BW
> J


Thats a great idea jmcg. I think I shall give it a go.
Thanks for that.


----------



## 411353

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> Thats a great idea jmcg. I think I shall give it a go.
> Thanks for that.


For J.C. (be warned) !!!!!! Ha Ha Ha

Let all mortal flesh keep silence,
And with fear and trembling stand;
Ponder nothing earthly-minded,
For with blessing in His hand,
Christ our God to earth descendeth,
Our full homage to demand.
King of kings, yet born of Mary,
As of old on earth He stood,
Lord of lords, in human vesture,
In the body and the blood;
He will give to all the faithful
His own self for heav’nly food.
Rank on rank the host of heaven
Spreads its vanguard on the way,
As the Light of light descendeth
From the realms of endless day,
That the pow’rs of hell may vanish
As the darkness clears away.
At His feet the six-winged seraph,
Cherubim with sleepless eye,
Veil their faces to the presence,
As with ceaseless voice they cry:
“Alleluia, Alleluia,
Alleluia, Lord Most High!”***
_*** Well J.C. might think he is, but we all really know that he is not.

P.S. Does this site support music as well ?_


----------



## rogd

Has Charlie Mattress emigrated to Canada?


----------



## John Cassels

rogd said:


> Has Charlie Mattress emigrated to Canada?


No , this is not CM but I now know who he is even if he refuses to give his name. His style of prose gives him away.
When he first joined 10 years ago he was based in Australia - or so he said.
In any case Guep has tricked us by worming into our site using another name.
Take a look at " Oldman 80 " posts and the grammer he used.

Not Charles but he has the same parts missing


----------



## 411353

Ha Ha Ha
Never say "know" john.
I trust you haven't been reduced to hanging around in Danny's Bar, surrounded by ancient Denholm News magazines, trying to drum up some interest.
There's many a "North Sea Chinaman" will be having a laugh if you are.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> Sorry Steve your memory is failing you a bit. They did have topside tanks with direct overside dump valves, manually operated on deck. However you are absolutely correct in you comparison with the Bridge O.B.O.'s.


Are you sure? We only loaded ONE oil cargo while I was in the ship (SEVONIA). All of the oil cargo was in the 9 CARGO TANKS. We did not load oil in the Top Wing Tanks. That is one of the reason I was in love with SEVONIA. In that AVON it meant in a frequent drenching every loading in the top wings.. More than that... see the technical blurb from SUECIA it states: 

*WATER BALLAST TANKS:-*

Fore Peak Tank 3489.1 cub mtrs (Frames 260 - Stem)
No. 1 DB (P&S) 1517.5 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 206 - 255 )
No. 2 DB (P&S) 2278.6 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 141 - 206 )
No. 3 DB (P&S) 1541.0 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 97 - 141 )
No.4. DB (P&S) 1207.3 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 54 - 97 )
Upper Aft Peak Tank 644.7 cub mtrs (Frames stern - 15 )
No. 1 TST (P&S) 911.6 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 187 - 255 )
No. 2 TST (P&S) 608.9 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 143 - 187 )
No. 3 TST (P&S) 608.9 cub mtrs X 2 (Frames 99 - 143 )

*Total Water Ballast 21481.4 cub mtrs. (Segregated)

Note: S E G R E G A T E D Looking for photos of the main deck. There are no BUTTERWORTH plates anywhere. How can you clean a TOPSIDE TANK after an oil cargo? 

Stephen*


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Took this photo on SEVONIA in 1975. Not doing much at the time. Sitting at anchor in Eleusis Bay for three months. The large ocean tug alongside was the interesting part. Sher was the old FOUNDATION JOSEPHINE. Here as ENNEA, She was here to bring load of our weekly Fresh Water. Anyhow, note the bare deck. No butterworth plates. After our single load of crude we went up to Falmouth anchorage for cleaning. Main hold only. Even the pair of air vents in the photo at right. They are just drop down type. Don't look like they are screw down 'oil tight' type required for oil cargo. I might well be wrong. Stephen


----------



## 411353

Hey thanks for that photo Stephen.
Yes I am sure about the TST's and have just realised why you may have been confused / forgotten about them.
You had been on the Bridge O.B.O.'s previously I seem to recall.
The Top Side Tanks on the Bridge O.B.O.'s could carry oil, at least all except for one set No.3 TST P&S I think, which were clean ballast only.
The Sea Team O.B.O.'s were different as their Top Side Tanks were clean ballast only through out. At least that was the case when built. The Dump valves for clean ballast were manually operated from the deck. In fact in your photo :- bottom, and just to the right of centre you can sea one of those Dump Valves - No 1 or No.2 TST stbd in the case depicted.
The vents you refer to were the air vents for the Top Side Tanks and the Clean ballast Double Bottoms. they had a sort of floating ball valve type arrangement inside them to prevent the ingress of water if they became submerged. (Cannot remember precisely)
You will also note those air vents are located well inboard of ships side - another great improvement on the first generation OBO's.
Butterworth plates not required - 1 permanently fitted drop down bloody great permajet in the centre of the Hatch Covers. Their performance was pretty spectacular, enough jet power to knock a hole in you if you got in the way of the jet. I cant remember the size of the nozzle but it was enormous compared with a standard butterworth machine.
Yes I see she was still fairly new when that photo was taken.
One big improvement for a third generation OBO - had there in fact been one, was to do away with the "dry" deck seal (IG line). I never did like that, the "wet type" like the bridge boats was a far safer arrangement in my view (always providing the deck seal pump kept working, of course. )
Oh yes, lovely OBO's, so they were especially in their first 7-8 years. Not perfect perhaps, but not far off it.
Safety wise, the ability to test the inert gas line immediately aft of the deck seal (MSA Tankscope or equivalent) at least once per day, is of paramount importance - believe you me. Failure to do do that and record findings will sooner or later only lead to a bloody great bang - another " lost without trace " incident - for sure
Sea Team OBO's were Dream ships when compared to the Bridge boats.
Thanks again for the photo - it almost bring tears to my eyes.
Cheers.
Jerry


----------



## 411353

rogd said:


> Has Charlie Mattress emigrated to Canada?


Charlie Mattress ?????????


----------



## 411353

Ref:- Post #27.
Quote:- " _worming into our site_ " Unquote.
Thats another interesting comment J.C. !!!!!!!!
What does it mean ?
I think your postings in this string, should be raising some eyebrows, sufficient perhaps to draw more attention to you, by those whom I believe matter the most.* !*


----------



## Stephen J. Card

ex-Master of GUEP said:


> Sorry Steve your memory is failing you a bit. They did have topside tanks with direct overside dump valves, manually operated on deck. However you are absolutely correct in you comparison with the Bridge O.B.O.'s.
> Had there ever been a third generation O.B.O out of Sweden, then I even to this day, believe that would have been an even finer O.B.O. indeed.


Ha! My memory ain't 'faulty'. My comment about the SEVONIA I wrote: 

Stephen J. Card said:
The diesel driven cargo pumps made these ships 'perfect'. That, plus the fact there were only 9 cargo tanks and no top wing tanks. Stripping was a dream, everything went right down into the drains. Yes, as OBOs there were nice ship. A delight compared to the 'BRIDGE' OBOs! (Sevonia Team - 1975)

only 9 C A R G O tanks and NO top wings.... meaning as 'cargo not to be carried in TOP WINGS as they were Segregated Ballast Tanks. Hence no Butterworks plates all over the deck.

The Bridge boats were a bugger to load, well, when it came to top off. The Team boats were considerably better.


----------



## John Gowers

I was 3/E on two OBOs Sir John Hunter (1977,1979, 1983) the sister ship to the Derbyshire and the Cast Cormorant (1982). The photo's show the Cast Cormorant at Hunterson on the Clyde and the other SJH going through the Suez. The SJH carried a few oil cargos when I was on it but I do not remember carrying any oil on the Cast Cormorant.


----------



## 411353

Stephen J. Card said:


> Ha! My memory ain't 'faulty'. My comment about the SEVONIA I wrote:
> 
> Stephen J. Card said:
> The diesel driven cargo pumps made these ships 'perfect'. That, plus the fact there were only 9 cargo tanks and no top wing tanks. Stripping was a dream, everything went right down into the drains. Yes, as OBOs there were nice ship. A delight compared to the 'BRIDGE' OBOs! (Sevonia Team - 1975)
> 
> only 9 C A R G O tanks and NO top wings.... meaning as 'cargo not to be carried in TOP WINGS as they were Segregated Ballast Tanks. Hence no Butterworks plates all over the deck.
> 
> The Bridge boats were a bugger to load, well, when it came to top off. The Team boats were considerably better.


Ah - now I am with you. No top wing tanks available for CARG0 is correct. Top Wing Tanks ballast only. I read you as saying no tst's at all.
Loading Bridge boats :- you are right for sure. No visual of deck from CCR and at one time unreliable hand held radios eventually replaced my motorola's.
Ballast tanks inevitabely contaminated with cargo due to multiple cracks which in the case of Spey Bridge, you could stick your fingers through, mainly at intersection of hopper sides and bulkhead stools. Less common though, along intersection of tank top and hopper sides.
That was back in 1977.


----------



## 411353

John Gowers said:


> I was 3/E on two OBOs Sir John Hunter (1977,1979, 1983) the sister ship to the Derbyshire and the Cast Cormorant (1982). The photo's show the Cast Cormorant at Hunterson on the Clyde and the other SJH going through the Suez. The SJH carried a few oil cargos when I was on it but I do not remember carrying any oil on the Cast Cormorant.
> 
> View attachment 690696
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 690698


Nice photo's of a beast !!! ?


----------

